

The Guardian – DevTools reveals they are hiring - haydenhall
http://www.theguardian.com

======
haydenhall
Has anyone ever seen anything similar - i.e. embedding hiring links/contact
info hidden in HTML/JS?

Or indeed has anyone had any success on either side of such hiring tactics?

